# whats the differance between 7850 and 7900 24cl



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

What is the differance between the dura ace 7850 carbon cl 24 or the 7900 carbon cl 24? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not 100% certain but I think the rims and spokes are the same, the main difference is the hubs which go from being 7800 series internals to 7900 series internals. Not a big difference IMO.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

As Eric_H said, it's mainly some changes in the hubs. Also I believe the 7900 series gained a few grams, like maybe 10. The 7850 is rated at 1380 gms without rim tape.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree. They're nearly identical. That's why I got my 7850 set at a great price! And the colors work better for me.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Visually, the front hub diameter is larger on the 7900 series. There are some internal changes to the hubs as well. I run both in the TL version and can't feel any difference between the two.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

It was a change in the freehub body. I had a faulty freehub in my 7850's...Shimano gave me a warranty replacement set of the 7900's. Otherwise they only changed cosmetically...red spoke nipples to black ones. They both looked really good on my black bike. Shimano was excellent on the warranty.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> I agree. They're nearly identical. That's why I got my 7850 set at a great price! And the colors work better for me.


The 7850s were a terrific deal when I got mine around 2 years ago. Because with the good Euro rate, I got my set for around $600 from CRC, and it is still the lightest iteration of that wheelset. Now, you'd have to pay around $1K for the 7900 version.

But if I was in the market for a one and only wheelset right now (other than carbon tubular), it would be the 7900-CL24 tubeless version. That wheelset will cost and weigh a bit more, but at 1465 gms for a tubeless wheelset it's an unbeatable deal. Because remember, no rim tape, so that is the actual running weight of the wheelset. And I believe there are UL tubeless tires out there around 210-220 gms or so (remember, no tubes), plus with the carbon rims, you get a nice complaint ride. No weight limit. Durability? The pros are running this wheelset or the pure clincher version at Paris Roublaix and Flanders.

Another thing to remember about tubeless wheelsets is no spoke holes, which strengthens the rim. How Shimano can build a 1465 gm tubeless wheelset with solid rims, probably lies in the carbon fiber laminate design. A wheelset like this would have low inertia and good spinup - great for climbing (I can attest to that on my 7850-CL model).

Even if you have to pay around $1200 for the tubeless model, it's money well spent.


----------

